# Seiko Skx007 Not Working



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

I bought a Seiko SKX007 from RLT Watches last month, and it has just stopped working and I can't get it to start again! I've been really careful with it so I can't explain why it's stopped. Can anyone advise me?

Many thanks,

-Adrian


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

adrianwong said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a Seiko SKX007 from RLT Watches last month, and it has just stopped working and I can't get it to start again! I've been really careful with it so I can't explain why it's stopped. Can anyone advise me?
> 
> ...


If it's from 'Our Roy' send him an email and he'll take a look at it for you  His service is excellent!


----------

